# Can a Blog be added to CubeCart or is that something separate?



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

Im looking into using Cube Cart, It seems pretty easy. But I would like to add a Blog to my web store menu. Is this something that Cube Cart offers or should I get this added some how? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a mod for cubecart v3, CUBECART 3 MODS - Latest News / Simple Blog v1.3 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins

I don't know of one for v4. You could just use a popular blog program and link to it within cubecart.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a blog on my site for a while through GoDaddy - I don't know of any full-feature blogs that incorporate into CubeCart skin, but you can always add it on and skin it to look similar, as the previous poster said.


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

okay. I'll look into some blog programs. thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

They are 2 separate things, but they can be on the same site and have the exact same look.

My recommendation is wordpress (available at wordpress.org)

You can also use the blog to manage your website (like the "about us", "contact us" type pages).


----------

